# JDOM parse Exception



## mahlzeit (24. Jan 2006)

hallo!

eine kurze frage:
bekomme diese exception: 

org.jdom.input.JDOMParseException: Error on line 2 of document file:/C:/Projekt/100439II/GCF_11021993_2.xml: The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][lL]" is not allowed.
	at org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder.build(SAXBuilder.java:465)
...

geht halt noch ewig weiter.
der code:

```
String source=entpackegzip(documentZS);
		
		SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
		Document doc = builder.build(new File(source));
		Element rootElement=doc.getRootElement();
```
...

müsste eigendlich auch passen. 

die xml sieht folgendermaßen aus:

 <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?> 
  <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?> 
- <GCFARCHIVE version="1">
- <GCFARCHIVE_CONTENTS>
  <VERSION /> 
- <KWFLCASEARCHIVE_DETAILS>
- <KWFLCASEARCHIVE version="1">
- <KWFLCASEARCHIVE_CONTENTS>
- <KWFLCHEADARCHIVE_DETAILS>
- <KWFLCHEADARCHIVE version="1">
- <CMS_CHEAD>
...

wüsste also nicht was JDOM mit "Error on line 2..." (siehe exception oben) rummeckert...

vielen dank für etwaige hilfe!!!

mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Jan 2006)

> wüsste also nicht was JDOM mit "Error on line 2..." (siehe exception oben) rummeckert...



ist das dein Ernst? eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit von Zeile 2 mit Zeile 1 könnte was mit dem Problem zu tun haben


----------



## mahlzeit (24. Jan 2006)

sry habe noch nie was mit xml-Dateien zu tun ghabt...
nur in ihnen über java was geändert, gelöscht,...
also is des problem, dass die ersten beiden zeilen identisch sind?


----------



## mahlzeit (24. Jan 2006)

oke dann mal vielen dank (auch wenns in deinen augen ne recht blöde frage war  )

mfg


----------

